# Honda HS55 Snowblower, GX140 engine



## Jeff Smith (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I have the engine above and looking for some parts--anyone on here have parts or would know where to get parts?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's an old unit, many OEM parts are NLA. Your local Honda equipment or engine dealer should be able to get you what is available.
You'll need the UNIT serial number to properly identify it for parts look-up. On Honda equipment, the engine numbers don't mean anything for that purpose.

https://powerequipment.honda.com/dealer-locator
https://engines.honda.com/dealer-locator


----------

